# durabond90 vs. sheetrock90



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Save the Durrabond for exterior drywall work---it's to hard to sand----

Easy sand is also hard--but sandable if you don;t have time to top it with bucket mix---(light weight) --


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Brown bag non-sand, white bag sand able.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Brown bag is great for plaster repairs. White bag is great for drywall repairs. Brown bag is harder to find (drywall supply house usually)...


----------

